# hyrostatic test



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hi there everyone ,Does anybody have any knowlegde in the use of the pump or machine to test out a water line.I had a inspector that wanted a hydro test for my 2" copper line .Funny thing is the street preasure is only 80 psi. So when we tested the line before back filling we put on 125psi air test. Which was inspected when my under ground pvc drains was inspected And they both passed. Now a new inspector came and he will not give the clear co with out the hydro test. So any info would be great . thanks


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Every once in a while, we get a numbskull inspector that demands 100 psi hydrostatic test. It is usually one of the inspectors that was never a plumber. 

They make a hydrostatic test pump, that will increase the water pressure in the system. You can rent them. Wharton Hardware, or Diamond Tool. 

Or, I have heard:whistling2: that a guy might fill the system with water to street pressure, then top it off with the air compressor. When the inspector depresses the schrader valve on the guage, only water will come out. That will satisfy the requirements of the code. :yes:

But, thats just what I have heard.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

You're Inspector is an idiot.

When it comes to pressurized lines an air test exceeding static pressure is a far greater threshold.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I always use 100lbs of air. 'Splain to the shake n bake that air molecules are smaller than water molecules, therefor, the air would leak before the water would.
He'll probably give you the duh uh look & walk away scratching his head.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> I always use 100lbs of air. 'Splain to the shake n bake that air molecules are smaller than water molecules, therefor, the air would leak before the water would.
> He'll probably give you the duh uh look & walk away scratching his head.


_If he is like ours, he will say yeah butttttt I still want it this wayyyyy. O_nly knew 2 inspectors in my life that I trust not to be stupid


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I have only been required to do hydro test on fire sprinkler systems. And the inspector wants over 200 psi. 

I own a Rice hydrostatic test pump, cost about $750. They make a cheaper hand pump.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

You can also use a powerwasher connected to it to get the pressure up to what you need.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We hydrostatic test all new builds, except pex, to 200 psi. Code enforced.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> We hydrostatic test all new builds, except pex, to 200 psi. Code enforced.


Us too. We do PEX as well. I own three hydrostatic hand pumps, two Ridgid and one Rothenberger. And I have a good collection of well maintained testers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

futz said:


> Us too. We do PEX as well. I own three hydrostatic hand pumps, two Ridgid and one Rothenberger.


 Our water piping systems just have to be under normal operating pressure.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

You can get a hand operated hydro pump for like 200 bucks... The code enforces it and there's no way out of it.

Keith


----------

